# Máy lọc nước Ion Canxi Geyser ecotar 6 – Made in Russia



## maylocnuoc1999 (17 Tháng sáu 2021)

*Máy lọc nước Ion canxi Geyser Ecotar 6 có gì đặc biệt?*​Máy lọc nước Ion canxi Geyser Ecotar 6 là thế hệ máy lọc nước nano mới nhất của Geyser LB Nga lần đầu tiên được tích hợp công nghệ lọc liên hoàn Uni TECH. Máy lọc nước ION CANXI Geyser ECOTAR 6 (UniTech): Hệ thống lọc liên hoàn. Công nghệ cho phép hệ thống lõi lọc EAB phát huy tối đa năng lực và hiệu quả xử lý dựa trên nền tảng cập nhật mới nhất của Geyser.







Máy lọc nước lõi lọc liên hoàn chỉ bằng 1/3 máy mới
Các chuyên gia và các nhà nghiên cứu đều chỉ ra rằng, thiết kế hệ thống lõi lọc liên hoàn giúp bổ trợ và tăng cường sức mạnh gấp nhiều lần so với các công nghệ đơn lẻ, đây là một bước tiến rất quan trọng của Ecotar trong việc cải tiến và tối ưu hóa hệ thống lọc.






Hệ thống lọc liên hoàn máy lọc nước Ion canxi Geyser Ecotar 6 LB Nga
*Nền tảng công nghệ MAET*(The most Advance Ecotar Technology): Công nghệ lọc tổng hợp 5 in 1 cho phép loại bỏ tối đa các tạp chất kim loại nặng, tạp chất hữu cơ,… trong nước.

*Nền tảng công nghệ nano MAAT*(The most Advance Aragon Technology) : Công nghệ Polymer tổng hợp từ hợp chất cao phân tử mới nhất của Geyser LB Nga, bao gồm cơ chế lọc cặn, xử lý dư lượng thuốc BVTV, xử lý clo dư, hữu cơ, tác nhân gây ung thư THM ‘s,… hiệu quả bằng cơ chế hấp phụ, loại bỏ chất phóng xạ, các ion kim loại nặng, các gốc ion âm bằng cơ chế trao đổi tổng hợp đồng thời Cation và Anion – 2 in 1, công nghệ xử lý vi khuẩn bằng nano bạc tích hợp ngay trong vật liệu lọc.

*Nền tảng công nghệ MACT*(The most Advance Catalon Technology): Công nghệ Catalon được nghiên cứu từ thời LB Xô Viết, trải qua hơn 30 năm, công nghệ Catalone đã được cải tiến vượt bậc, không chỉ ứng dụng trong xử lý nước mà còn rất hữu hiệu trong xử lý ô nhiễm không khí. Công nghệ Catalon cho phép loại bỏ tối đa nguy cơ tái nhiễm khuẩn, tăng cường xử lý đầu cuối và là chốt chặn cuối cùng cho nguồn nước không chỉ sạch mà còn cải thiện đáng kể hương vị nước.






Lõi Lọc Liên Hoàn Máy Lọc Nước Ion Canxi Geyser Ecotar 6 Lb Nga
Công nghệ Unitech là công nghệ với các lõi lọc được thiết kế liên hoàn không thể tách rời. Theo đó, khi sử dụng cần thay thế trọn bộ cả 3 lõi lọc 1-2-3, không được phép thay rời. Công nghệ lọc liên hoàn thế hệ mới nhất được phát triển dựa trên nền tảng công nghệ mới nhất của Geyser LB Nga để phù hợp với tính chất nguồn nước Việt cũng như mang lại lợi ích tối đa cho người tiêu dùng Việt.






Nước Ion canxi dạng Aragonite giúp cơ thể dễ dàng hấp thụ hơn dạng Canxi thông thường
*Máy lọc nước Ion Canxi Geyser Ecotar 6* Nước sau bộ lọc Ion canxi không chỉ giữ lại các khoáng chất thiết yếu mà còn tăng cường lợi ích vượt trội cho cơ thể nhờ công nghệ tạo ra ION CANXI trong nước.

ION CANXI Aragonite – Một dạng cấu trúc canxi thanh mảnh được tạo ra bởi công nghệ đặc biệt của Máy lọc nước Ion canxi Geyser Ecotar 6 *(Patent số 2286953)* – Mang lại những lợi ích vượt trội cho cơ thể so với canxi thông thường.

Sự tạo thành cấu trúc ION CANXI Aragonite khi nước qua lõi lọc Ecotar 6 đã được chứng minh bằng thực nghiệm. Sự thay đổi cấu trúc tinh thể của kết tủa có thể quan sát rõ trên kính hiển vi.






So Sánh Canxi Dạng Thông Thường Và Ion canxi Dạng Aragonite
Các kết quả phân tích nhiễu xạ tia X được tiến hành tại viện khoa học vật liệu quốc gia Nga, cũng chỉ rõ hàm lượng ION CANXI Aragonite trong nước tăng lên khi nước lọc bộ lọc Geyser Ecotar.

Tác dụng của nước ION CANXI aragonite đối với cơ thể sống bao gồm giúp tăng cường hấp thu canxi, cải thiện các chức năng của đường tiêu hóa và gan, giảm tải cho thận và giảm nguy cơ sỏi thận,… đã được nghiên cứu tại Viện Y tế Quân Đội (St. Petersburg).

*Nước Ion canxi – chiếc gậy của người cao tuổi*​





Nước Ion canxi hỗ trợ ngăn chặn loãng xương, tim mạch ở người cao tuổi
Người cao tuổi do mạch máu dần dần bị xơ hoá làm cho niêm mạc dạ dày không được cung cấp đủ máu sẽ teo lại. Tế bào tuyến trong niêm mạc dạ dày giảm hoặc thoái hoá, dẫn tới giảm tiết dịch vị và acid dạ dày.

Lúc này dạ dày tiết men pepsin cũng giảm dần làm cho acid dạ dày sẽ thấp hoặc bị thiếu. Khi thiếu acid thì muối canxi (trong thức ăn) khó phân giải thành ion canxi để hấp thu. Do đó, tình trạng thiếu canxi của người già tăng cao.  Bổ sung Ion canxi dưới dạng Aragonite giúp cơ thể dễ dàng hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng nhanh chóng, ngăn chặn loãng xương, nguy cơ bệnh tim mạch…

*Nước Ion canxi – Bé cao Mẹ hài lòng*​Được cấu tạo bởi tinh thể Aragonite giúp cơ thể trẻ dễ hấp thụ các khoáng chất tăng cường sức đề kháng, giúp bé cao khỏe mỗi ngày. *“Nước Ion canxi Geyser Ecotar 6 – chúng tôi nhìn cuộc sống con bạn với đôi mắt người Mẹ”.*






NƯỚC ION CANXI – Bé cao Mẹ hài lòng
*Nước Ion canxi – Mẹ khỏe Bé đón yêu thương*​ION CANXI Aragonite – Một dạng cấu trúc canxi thanh mảnh được tạo ra bởi công nghệ đặc biệt của máy lọc nước Ion canxi Geyser Ecotar 6 (Patent số 2286953) – Mang lại những lợi ích vượt trội cho cơ thể so với canxi thông thường.






Nước Ion Canxi Tăng Cường Canxi Khoáng Chất Cho Mẹ Và Bé
*Kích hoạt bảo hành điện tử như thế nào?*​Model Geyser Ecotar 6 áp dụng công nghệ “BẢO HÀNH ĐIỆN TỬ’’ theo từng series sản phẩm, để kích hoạt BẢO HÀNH và xác thực HÀNG CHÍNH HÃNG, quý khách hàng chỉ cần soạn 1 tin nhắn duy nhất theo mẫu nhắn tin tới tổng đài *8137* theo hướng dẫn ngay trên tem.


_Không cần bảo hành giấy truyền thống_
_Xác thực bảo hành chính hãng qua SMS theo từng series sản phẩm_
_Nhắc lịch thay lõi định kỳ tự động từ hệ thống chính hãng trọn đời_
_Các lợi ích khác trọn đời_


----------

